# The router is amoung us!!



## newby (Feb 24, 2011)

The Bosch router came today 3-3-2011. But 10 hr. days and caring for Ria [Maria} I'm to tired to check it out, believe it or not! I'll do it Fri. I'm off. Maria is doing better and has been really touched by the response from everyone, me too. The closeness of everyone makes me feel like the small town I lived in back in N. Dakota.Everyone cares about their neighbor. Maria is going to respond when she is up to it Thank you everyone Mike & Maria


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Have you and Ria decided how you're going to allocate use of the workbench, perhaps one of you on even dates and the other on odd ones!


----------

